
“The Witness on track to sell more in a week than Braid sold in its first year.” - minimaxir
https://twitter.com/Jonathan_Blow/status/693668210499977216
======
minimaxir
Note that he is referring to revenue (Witness retailed for $40, Braid was
$15).

Especially notable since Blow blamed piracy for a significant loss of
potential income with the Witness.

